# Whats a good alternative to Comodo Firewall Pro?



## KarMen13 (Apr 20, 2009)

Been using CFP but my internet connection keeps on disconnecting so I need something different.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What makes you think Comodo is causing the disconnection?


----------



## KarMen13 (Apr 20, 2009)

I uninstalled it and my Internet seems to do fine


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What about the Windows firewall? It works just fine, and is more than sufficient. To round out the package, you can use Microsoft Security Essentials, which is a surprisingly good AV/spyware scanner.


----------



## KarMen13 (Apr 20, 2009)

I tried to use the preinstalled firewall...but I cant figure out how to block stuff and how to allow them...

Unlike Comodo there is a pop up that ask which to allow and block. I really liked that feature.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

KarMen13 said:


> I tried to use the preinstalled firewall...but I cant figure out how to block stuff and how to allow them...
> 
> Unlike Comodo there is a pop up that ask which to allow and block. I really liked that feature.


http://www.top-windows-tutorials.com/windows-7-firewall.html

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/542-windows-firewall-add-remove-exception.html?filter[2]=Security%20System%20Tools


http://www.helpvids.com/video/464/How-to-configure-and-check-the-firewall-in-Windows-seven


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

This thread is way old and will now be closed.


----------

